# Pier Carts



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

I have only fished on the pier maybe twice in my life and have never used or payed attention to a pier cart so Im not familiar with them. I have a couple ideas to help improve pier fishing and need to know about the carts. Are they all pretty much built the same, or is there different styles. If available post a couple pics of your rig for me.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

Go to the pier and you will see about 15 different versions of a pier cart. Some start with coolers and add accessories, others are carts specifically built for fishing, some are wagons and carts that people have modified to be fishing carts, I even saw one guy that converted a dolly into a cart. What you probably need to do is just look at the things they all have in common and go from there. 

1. A cart that is comfortable to pull through sand(wheels that won't sink).
2. Rod holders.
3. Place for cooler(s) tackle boxes.
4. Points to attach accessories that are customizable. (some like cutting boards, knife holders....)
5. Spots to attach bungee cords to hold everything in place while rocking back and forth across the sand.


----------



## lingfisher1 (Oct 9, 2007)

Chase I have fished on the peir for a long time and use one of the basic ones that they sell at GBB&T. If you want I can stop by this weekend and we can talk about stuff for carts. If you have an idea to make pier fishing better then you can pick my brain all day long.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

> *WW2 (25/05/2010)*Go to the pier and you will see about 15 different versions of a pier cart. Some start with coolers and add accessories, others are carts specifically built for fishing, some are wagons and carts that people have modified to be fishing carts, I even saw one guy that converted a dolly into a cart. What you probably need to do is just look at the things they all have in common and go from there.
> 
> 1. A cart that is comfortable to pull through sand(wheels that won't sink).
> 2. Rod holders.
> ...


Im not looking to build carts, have an idea for a few accesories. Ryan I might be getting with you soon.


----------



## lingfisher1 (Oct 9, 2007)

Just let me know Chase. I will be around the house all weekend and it don't take but a few minutes for me to run across the river to ya.


----------

